# Food brands we cannot substitute with own brand copies



## Betsy Og (18 Feb 2013)

I buy own brand a lot, my therapist says it's self-esteem issues, I dont believe I deserve the branded version....

Anyway, I've found own brand to be every bit as good except for a few exceptions where the quality just isnt there, anyone agree or contribute others (or better, suggest substitutes that work):

Tea - Barry's gold blend. Lyons isnt too bad, home brand stuff is never as good, grey tasteless stuff a lot of the time.
Cornflakes -copies tend to be shockin bad, inedible. So Kelloggs on this one.
Baked Beans - home brand with pale beans and runny/watery tomato sauce -yuck. So Bachelors or Heinz.
Biscuits - not a big biscuit eater but beyond the Rich Tea type stuff I'm sceptical of copies.

Cant think of anything else (which isnt a bad sign). One product that now has many  decent copies (but didnt up to lately) is Weetabix.


----------



## fobs (18 Feb 2013)

Mayonaise - Has to be Hellmans


----------



## Vanilla (18 Feb 2013)

Betsy Og said:


> my therapist says it's self-esteem issues, I dont believe I deserve the branded version....


 
AKA your wife, I assume?

Duchy originals lemon curd. Other brands are horrible. Though it is possible to make just as nice a homemade version ( not homemade by me, now obviously: by my husband).


----------



## Purple (18 Feb 2013)

Heinz make many of the own brank beans.
Most own-brand corn flakes are lower in salt and sugar so maybe that's the "problem".

I agree about Mayonaise.


----------



## ajapale (18 Feb 2013)

Purple said:


> I agree about Mayonaise.



Agreed, I tried Heinz Mayonaise, its not great! and the Lidl / Aldi Analogs but they were not nice.


----------



## Betsy Og (18 Feb 2013)

Vanilla said:


> AKA your wife, I assume?


 
I'll take that as a compliment that you dont think I'm in therapy  (you'd be right like, edging closer by the day though....... ).


----------



## micmclo (18 Feb 2013)

It's Kellogs Fruit n' Fibre or I go without!
The Dunnes Stores brand is cheaper but it's muck 
Kellogs deserve their premium pricing

Chef Ketchup is the business, love that product.
Own brand versions are watery runny messes. 

Fox's biscuits.
There are expensive but they are gorgeous, yum yum 
There is not another brand on the market that can compare.

Listerine mouthwash.
Yeah own brand is cheaper but it's also diluted. You only need a small amount of Listerine so it works out the same value if not better

I'll go own brand on most anything else.
Have you seen the prices of Gilette razor blades?? 
Tesco disposible razors are the biz


----------



## Ceist Beag (18 Feb 2013)

There are very few brands I'm loyal to but some that spring to mind are...

Kilmeaden Cheddar - own brand versions tend to be bland and have a horrible texture
Hunky Dorys and Pringles - I've tried the alternatives but they don't come close imho
Staffords Crusty White Pan - The best white pan around
Odlums for just about all my baking needs!


----------



## Ceist Beag (18 Feb 2013)

micmclo said:


> Listerine mouthwash.
> Yeah own brand is cheaper but it's also diluted. You only need a small amount of Listerine so it works out the same value if not better



Listerine - food brand? That your choice of tipple micmclo?


----------



## micmclo (18 Feb 2013)

Listerine contains alchohol and alcohol is a food group!


----------



## Purple (18 Feb 2013)

micmclo said:


> Listerine contains alchohol and alcohol is a food group!



Yes, along with fat and sugar it's one of the three major food groups.


----------



## Betsy Og (18 Feb 2013)

micmclo said:


> Have you seen the prices of Gilette razor blades??
> Tesco disposible razors are the biz


 
I had been on the tesco razor blades (the double sides razor with jaggedy gap in the middle - you know the ones), but about a year ago I made 'the big switch' to an electric razor - was doing a bit of flying at the time and annoyed me that on arrival I'd have to buy razors somewhere, if I could find them, as was only bringing hand luggage and couldnt bring a razor in that (which was fair enough).

Anyway, best yoke ever, shave in the car on way to work (saves loads of time and mess) - eyes on road 100% of time - minimal attention required (if you were in traffic area you'd easily get it done while waiting at various lights etc), easy top ups headings somewhere of an evening, no longer not bothering to shave on Saturdays. Its a panasonic straight bar type (as opposed to the 3 circles type).


----------



## Knuttell (18 Feb 2013)

Betsy Og said:


> Baked Beans - home brand with pale beans and runny/watery tomato sauce -yuck. So Bachelors or Heinz.



Yous should try Aldis baked beans,they are actually better than Bachelors etc and for half the price.


----------



## Thirsty (18 Feb 2013)

Think I'd add to this.... stuff we buy but should try making as it's much much nicer and not really that hard

Mayonnaise
Custard
Ketchup
Brown Bread
Jam / marmalade / lemon curd


----------



## snowyb (19 Feb 2013)

Regarding Barrys Gold Blend teabags/tea, I challenge you to try Tesco Premium range (dark green box) half the price of Barrys and as good as or better taste.

Aldi's Baked Beans (red tin) and Sweet Harvest Peas both nicer than Batchelors.

St Bernard Fine Cut Marmalade,Rich Tea,Digestives,Custard Creams better than any big brands.

Flahavan's Porridge hard to replace with own brand.

Snowyb


----------



## Betsy Og (19 Feb 2013)

snowyb said:


> Flahavan's Porridge hard to replace with own brand.
> 
> Snowyb


 
Plus they are a small co in Waterford, so that might trump pure economics even if they werent otherwise tops. On that note, any brands/supermarkets more 'Irish friendly' than others? I gather they all use Irish suppliers to a large extent (or makey-uppey Oirish brandnames anyway!!).


----------



## IsleOfMan (19 Feb 2013)

Heinz Piccalilli. Maybe I am just used to the taste but the designer stuff doesn't hit the spot.


----------



## Firefly (19 Feb 2013)

Coca Cola

Regarding razor blades I bought a bucketload of Tesco blades about 18 months ago - they're the ones with 3 blades. I'm 100% convinced they're the old Mach IIIs and cheap as chips. Bought 2 razors just in case they stop selling them too. Reckon I've another 12-18 months supply left.


----------



## RonanC (19 Feb 2013)

The Aldi 'Specially Selected' products that I've tried so far are superior to most branded goods. Aldi cereals are prefect and half the price of branded ones. Aldi McGraths Reserve tea is very nice and half the price of Lyons/Barrys. Aldi ketchup is very good as are the beans already mentioned (blue/red tin).


----------



## micmclo (19 Feb 2013)

Iceland own brand pizzas are good value at €1.50 and just lovely.

Far nicer and cheaper then Goodfellas or any of the branded ranges

*checks waistline* 


Tesco Kick is €1.40 for a 1 litre bottle which is just a fraction of the price of red bull.
However 3-4 years ago it was 79c so they've been jacking up the price a few times
Still good value however


----------



## Purple (22 Feb 2013)

Betsy Og said:


> but about a year ago I made 'the big switch' to an electric razor - was doing a bit of flying at the time and annoyed me that on arrival I'd have to buy razors somewhere, if I could find them, *as was only bringing hand luggage and couldnt bring a razor in that *(which was fair enough).



There's no problem bringing razors on a plane in your hand luggage. I do it every week.


----------



## Betsy Og (22 Feb 2013)

Purple said:


> There's no problem bringing razors on a plane in your hand luggage. I do it every week.


 
That doesn't sound right?, fairly sure it says no explosives, guns, knives, razors....

I thought even the humble nail scissors was off limits. A razor blade of the type I used to use would be a dangerous article on a plane.


----------



## micmclo (2 Mar 2013)

Head n Shoulders, great product for the dandruff.

Tesco own brand anti dandruff shampoo ain't worth a cuss!


----------



## Knuttell (2 Mar 2013)

Funny thing about head and shoulders,was stuck once for shampoo and found a bottle belonging to my then flat mate,used it and had dandruff for weeks after...never had it before or since.

Just remembered another mate of mine who swore blind that fairy liquid was the best "shampoo" he ever tried,afaik he still uses it.


----------



## Purple (4 Mar 2013)

Betsy Og said:


> That doesn't sound right?, fairly sure it says no explosives, guns, knives, razors....
> 
> I thought even the humble nail scissors was off limits. A razor blade of the type I used to use would be a dangerous article on a plane.



I'm talking about the standard safety blade that most people use.


----------



## Janet (5 Apr 2013)

snowyb said:


> Flahavan's Porridge hard to replace with own brand.


This is true.  In fact this has become one of the things I try to buy when I'm home to bring back here with me.  Yes, I can get all sorts of brands of oats here but Flahavan's wins hand down.  Had a friend staying with me a while back who wanted to know where I'd gotten my porridge as it tasted so much better than any she had (and since she takes it made with water and salt rather than properly with milk and sugar I made her prepare it herself so it definintely wasn't just my superior cooking skills.  ).


----------



## STEINER (9 Apr 2013)

I've used Lidl razor blades for years.  I couldn't go on any more with those expensive Wilkinkson Sword and Gillette ones.

I got some decent compost in Lidl recently, came from Newbridge.  It is the same as the semi-state body.

I used to buy a fruit loaf in the supermarket a few years back.  Tesco did their own brand.  I couldn't find any difference between the two apart from the price and wrapper.  Identical ingredients, size, texture etc


----------

